# Hello everyone from South Africa



## ivanotter (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I found this site as I was trying to gather some info on RAF in Burma.

However, the info seems to be of a very high standard (thanks to the members, I believe) and I look forward to tap into the knowledge.

I am a member of the arc forum (i do have a modest collection of a/c models) and the key publishing forum, although neither is as specialilsed, I think.

Yours,

Ivan


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England. I've just been researching on the RAF in Burma for a model underway at present, in the Group build threads.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks,

I have been readign a few books on the Burma theater.

Not a lot about the RAF role and next to nothing on the type of a/c used.

I will be starting a new thread on it, as (out of pure interest) I think there are more to it.

Which a/c are you building? 

Yours,


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ivan.


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome and greetings from Poland Ivan!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Ivan and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome Ivan!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 2, 2011)

And welcome from a kangaroo........


----------



## javlin (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome Aboard Ivan!alot of knowledge float'in about these parts.Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2011)

Ivan, it's a Spit MkVIII, as shown in the Group Builds, Modelling section threads. I've also replied to your other thread.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks all,

What a nice welcome!

Yours,


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2011)

G'day Ivan, welcome to the forum and hope you'll find time to show us some of your work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ivan!


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome Ivan!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks all for welcoming me.

I have attached a pic of one of my WWII planes: The Ju-88.

I especially like the German camo patterns. What imagination to come up with all the colour schemes.

This one's colour scheme is inspired by Tolga Ulgur's model on the ARC forum.

According to Ulgur, it is Stab II /KG 77 in Sicily-Gerbini airfield during 1942. (Heinrich Paepcke ,commander of II /KG 77 had flown on this machine.)

Mine is as close as I can get to his colour patterns,l although my decals are a bit wrong.

The mocel is nearly finished, I just need to fix some edges and do the cockpit frames.

Thanks again,


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 5, 2011)

sorrry - let me try that pic again - sorry


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome on board. Greetings from Poland.


----------

